# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Photo of the Month! >  Enclosure of the month competition September 2011 Poll

## Whistly

1. Voltage (D. Auratus 20 long tank)



2. Ren (Mossy Tank)



3. Hanhaoran (pacman baby mona's tank)



4. John (Golden Poison Frog (Phyllobates terribilis) terrarium)



5. Don (Dendrobates tinctorius  Bakhuis Mountain 20 Vertical)



6. Frogluver (Wood frog terrrium)



7. WesleyBrouwer (Terrarium)



8. Wolfx (GABF 40 gal breeder)

----------


## John Clare

Fixed the pictures.

----------


## Martin

I really like frogluvers wood tank. I've seen hundreds of tropical tanks, but never and ordinary forest before. Very nicely done!

----------


## BG

If you see the bars now they add up to funny looking object .lol. Great looking tanks.

----------


## Autumn

> I really like frogluvers wood tank. I've seen hundreds of tropical tanks, but never and ordinary forest before. Very nicely done!


Aww...thank you!!  :Smile:

----------


## Whistly

> Fixed the pictures.


 Thanks John by the way the moment I saw your tank I knew you would win and my prediction is coming true lol. I now know why Cheri said you had to enter a photo taken in the dark with a cell phone.

----------


## BG

I second that.


> I really like frogluvers wood tank. I've seen hundreds of tropical tanks, but never and ordinary forest before. Very nicely done!

----------


## Autumn

> I second that.


And thank you too  :Smile: !!!

----------


## Autumn

> If you see the bars now they add up to funny looking object .lol. Great looking tanks.


What was the object? I never got to see lol :P

----------


## Lynn

I think Frogluver's (Wood frog terrarium) is beautiful !

----------


## Autumn

> I think Frogluver's (Wood frog terrarium) is beautiful !


Thank you  :Embarrassment: !!!

----------


## Lynn

You are welcome. It's really beautiful.
Oh, By the way. I love the pic in your album of "Hubbie McGrubber" begging at ( or  is he gazing? out) the window.
What a cutie.

----------


## Heather

This is going to be a tough one! They're all beautiful  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Sublime

Yeah Frogluver's uniqueness and naturalistic vivarium is pretty tough to beat.  John's professionally custom habitat is really good too, haha.  Han that is a great size terrarium housing your pac, love the habitat as well!  Wolf; I'm jealous of your mistking system for your pixie, nice big setup as well.  Ren that centerpiece driftwood going up to a higher level outcrop of land is a good idea as well.  Man these are all good...

----------


## Gail

Love Frogluver's, not only is it awesome to the human eye, it looks like the perfect setting for the frog, and isn't it all about the critters anyway.

----------

frogluver

----------


## Martin

> This is going to be a tough one! They're all beautiful .


... This is the poll for September, and have been closed for quite some time. John already won it.

----------


## Autumn

> You are welcome. It's really beautiful.
> Oh, By the way. I love the pic in your album of "Hubbie McGrubber" begging at ( or is he gazing? out) the window.
> What a cutie.


Thanks and he sure is a cutie  :Smile: . 
There is a story behind that picture; it's quite funny: I had another terrarium, with a male Wood frog, next to his tank for several months. He never really noticed the Wood frog until then, when I snapped the picture. They actually both didn't notice each other and that night they were both staring at each other (and thw Woodie had his little hand on the terrerium glass)!! It's was too cute.....I have to find that picture of them to post on here.

----------

